# Kerry at it again..



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

http://drudgereport.com/irak.jpg :lol:


----------



## foxpa (Jan 24, 2005)

Kerry is doing a commercial for Southwest Airlines... Wanna get away?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

That is absolutly great....... :lol:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

That is pretty funny. I hope they got that to his email account.

What a sap he is.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

best three things that ever happened to the republican party are Kerry, Kennedy, and Clinton.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

from what i understand they are representing soldiers mostly from MN but also ND, SD, WI, IA and nebraska :beer:


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Turner said:


> best three things that ever happened to the republican party are Kerry, Kennedy, and Clinton.


You forgot ole Howwy Dean.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Here in GF Pomeroy was on the radio today. When asked what he thought of John Kerry's remark. He said something to the effect that John Kerry should just stay in Massacusets. Not his exact words, but something similar.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

That pic is a riot! :beer:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

zogman said:


> Here in GF Pomeroy was on the radio today. When asked what he thought of John Kerry's remark. He said something to the effect that John Kerry should just stay in Massacusets. Not his exact words, but something similar.


HEY!!!!!!! :evil: I sure hope we run out of liberal dems around here! Then again I sure hope Anna Nicole Smith shows up at my front door wearing a smile and holding a 6 pack and a Pizza! 

Yeah I like em big and bad


----------



## baja (Apr 7, 2004)

It seems Kerry is putting his foot in his mouth yet again. Good.

Hat's off to the guys in Iraq with that hilarious banner. Nice touch that I am sure is lost on a character like this Heinz gigalo. Darn..I used to like that ketchup, too!!

I remember a certain Kerry fan...now a liberal-orientated radio announcer. I should post an old photo I have of this person's style of hunting snows in the field next to us many years ago...but I best not. The past is past. Suffice to say, his style was Kerrylike.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Minnesota Guard unit in Iraq behind send-up of Kerry comments
Associated Press
Published Thursday, November 02, 2006

http://www.in-forum.com/articles/index. ... ction=news

MINNEAPOLIS (AP) - A group of soldiers in the Minnesota National Guard is behind a comically misspelled sign mocking recent comments by Sen. John Kerry about people who didn't study in school being "stuck in Iraq."

The photo shows eight soldiers holding a white sign with heavy blue letters spelling out, "Halp us Jon Carry - We R stuck hear n Irak."

The photo has appeared in numerous newspapers, television newscasts and Web sites. It was apparently first posted on the Web by radio host Charlie Sykes of WTMJ-AM in Milwaukee on Wednesday. It was provided by a listener, the station said.

The photo includes an image of the "Red Bull" mascot of the Minnesota National Guard's 34th Infantry Division. About 2,000 members of the Minnesota Guard in Iraq are attached to the 1/34 Brigade Troops Battalion, and one of the trucks has "1-34" painted on it. It's impossible to tell if the soldiers are Minnesotans, as the unit has troops from five states.

Capt. J. Elaine Hunnicutt, a spokeswoman in the Joint Operations Center in Iraq, confirmed in an e-mail that the soldiers in the photo were from the Minnesota Guard.

"The soldiers' intent in taking this photo was meant as a humorous response to the current debate in the media and the command recognizes it as such," she wrote.

Earlier this week, Kerry, D-Mass., told a group of college students that people who don't study and do their homework were likely to "get stuck in Iraq." Kerry has since apologizing, saying he botched a joke meant to be about President Bush.

The photo caught the eye of the White House. White Press Secretary Tony Snow, in an interview with WDAY-AM of Fargo, N.D. on Thursday, said the photo was "wonderful and shows a great sense of humor."


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Remember this last post above from 2006? They are back in the news...

You won't believe this....

Minnesota Soldiers' Benefits Fall Short

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21123587/

WASHINGTON - *Nearly half the members of one of the longest serving U.S. military units in Iraq are not eligible for a more generous military educational benefit, with some falling one day short of eligibility*.

The Army has agreed to review the status of the Minnesota National Guard's 1st Brigade Combat Team of the 34th Infantry Division, with an eye toward improving their educational benefits.

All 2,600 of the soldiers, who returned this year from Iraq, are eligible for money for school under the GI Bill. But nearly half discovered they weren't eligible for a more generous package of benefits available to other soldiers.

The Army Board for Correction of Military Records, which says its mission is "to correct errors in or remove injustices from Army military records," will be reviewing the cases.

"We will work closely with the Minnesota guardsman to get them the assistance they need, and we will do so with the board as well," said Army spokesman Paul Boyce.

Minnesota lawmakers say they're hopeful the review will lead to greater educational benefits. But just in case, Rep. John Kline introduced legislation Wednesday that would resolve the problem. Kline, R-Minn., spoke with Army Secretary Pete Geren this week.

"The board is aware of this problem, and he is confident this will fix the problem," said Kline, who serves on the House Armed Services Committee.

Kline hopes that his legislation will pass the House under unanimous consent in the next week or two, and that the Senate will follow suit.

"We'd like to make this certain for these soldiers," he said. "Then we don't have to rely on the board to look at each member." But he added that he still wants the board process to move forward.

Earlier this week, the state's two senators, Republican Norm Coleman and Democrat Amy Klobuchar, said that Geren told them he had recommended that the board expedite the review.

"As the longest serving combat unit in Iraq, we owe the members of the 1/34th Brigade Combat Team the benefits they have earned," Klobuchar said. "The path of opportunity and success shouldn't be tied up in red tape."

*"It is simply irresponsible to deny education benefits to these soldiers who just completed the longest tour of duty of any unit in Iraq, especially given the fact that they were demobilized just days before they would become eligible*," said Coleman.

Under the GI Bill, two categories of educational benefits are available to Guard soldiers: one for those who have served less than two years and another for those who have put in more time. Among other things, the latter benefit provides as much as $800 per month for full-time training while the former provides $282.

"The Minnesota National Guard believes that all of these soldiers, who served 20 consecutive months or longer, on active duty as part of the 1st Brigade Combat Team, should be entitled to the same benefits for their dedicated service to the nation," said Lt. Col. Kevin Olson, a spokesman for the Minnesota Guard.



ya think? :eyeroll:

Ryan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

well I guess they have to have a line somewhere and if they didn't there would be less incentive to go the distance so to speak

that said,

I think any soldier that spends time in a *combat zone *should be eligable for the best level of educational assistance even if we only send him there for a few days weeks or months, puting your life on the line for the country means a lot and they should be rewarded for that at the highest level available to any of them.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

The problem I have with it... is that they were short *1 day *of eligibility. It was a coincendence hopefully and something that can and will be adjusted. I know I'd be super p!$$sed if I was a member of the longest serving unit over there, only to come home and find out I missed the bennies by 1 day!

Especially when they have no control over such a matter, and it is in the hands of a paper pusher!

:******:

Ryan


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I agree but there is always going to be someone one day short no matter where you draw the line

thats why all "combat zone" soldiers should be eligible, you can get killed the first day just as easy as the last day you are in a combat zone, so in my mind the day they step off the plane they should be eligible


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

boondocks said:


> Turner said:
> 
> 
> > best three things that ever happened to the republican party are Kerry, Kennedy, and Clinton.
> ...


Don't forget the Wellstone Memorial.


----------

